# Home Gym



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Fed up of going to local gyms and the places always being packed. 
10 years ago I used to train at home and really enjoyed it.

So, looking at getting some kit and going back to a home gym but pretty much starting from scratch.

Been looking at the Bodymax CF375 here:
http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php

Any advice on the package linked or anything else I should consider. Not much wiggle room in the budget of £600.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your defintely doing the right thing with the Power rack.

check this out http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211 this is Dougs review but i have exactly the same setup.

If you can try and get the heavy duty bench as its a simpler design. The slide mechanism on the bench in your link do tend to bind with long term use.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Bod.
Just had a good read through the thread linked and it does look a very good piece of kit.
Think I will hang on and save a bit more and go for the CF475 package.

I see people were getting it quite a bit cheaper a few years ago. I take it the RRP's on the Powerhouse Fitness are a bit optimistic and the sale prices are more inline with normal prices that should be paid?


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I have that cage and am considering selling it with a maxing bench if you're interested


----------

